
Review our Startup - we launched hoodiepeople.com today - let us know what you think - Mistone
http://www.hoodiepeople.com
======
amrithk
Interesting niche. I think it would work really well in the college market. A
lot of student groups make and give out hoodies to people. If there was a
service where they could design their hoodie and get it from you guys, that
would be attractive to them.

~~~
Mistone
its def a niche, but we see a big market, especially in the college crowd both
from a premium brands perspective and custom printing.

